# Provincial Nominee Program



## laiza1227 (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi guys! Can anyone tell me if it's possible to apply for a Provincial Nominee Program even without a job offer? What province of Canada offers this kind of program. Also, does anyone know if my application was received on January 2008 by the Canadian Embassy and gave our file number on May 2008, when will it be processed? It says there to wait for 48months. Is it really true?

Thank you in advance to those who can enlighten me on this matter.

From : Laiza1227


----------



## pocobear6 (Jul 20, 2011)

laiza1227 said:


> Hi guys! Can anyone tell me if it's possible to apply for a Provincial Nominee Program even without a job offer? What province of Canada offers this kind of program. Also, does anyone know if my application was received on January 2008 by the Canadian Embassy and gave our file number on May 2008, when will it be processed? It says there to wait for 48months. Is it really true?
> 
> Thank you in advance to those who can enlighten me on this matter.
> 
> From : Laiza1227


No sorry, not possible at all. You have to be employed by someone who is willing to sponsor you under the povincial nomination programme


----------

